# ISPConfig 3.0.1.3 released



## Till (27. Mai 2009)

ISPConfig 3.0.1.3 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.


Download
-----------------------------------------------------

The software can be downloaded here:

http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-3.0.1.3.tar.gz?use_mirror=


Changes:
--------------------------------------


- Several bugs have been fixed, see bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/index.php?string=&project=3&due[]=26&status[]=closed&do=index


For a detailed changelog, please have a look at the SVN history with an SVN client of your choice:

svn://svn.ispconfig.org/ispconfig3/trunk/


Known Issues:
--------------------------------------

Please take a look at the bugtracker:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


BUG Reporting
--------------------------------------

Please report bugs to the ISPConfig bugtracking system:

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org


Supported Linux Distributions
-----------------------------
- Debian Etch (4.0) - Lenny (5.0)
- Ubuntu 7.10 - 9.04
- OpenSuSE 11 - 11.1
- CentOS 5.2 - 5.3
- Fedora 9 - 10


Installation
--------------------

The installation instructions for ISPConfig can be found here:

http://www.ispconfig.org/documentation.htm

and in the text files (named INSTALL_*.txt) which are inside the docs folder of the .tar.gz file.


Update
--------------------

To update existing ISPConfig 3 installations, run this command on the shell:

ispconfig_update.sh

And select "stable" as update resource. The script will check if an updated version of ISPConfig 3 is available and 

then download the tar.gz and start the setup script.

If the ISPConfig version on your server does not have this script yet, follow the manual update instructions below.


Manual update instructions
--------------------------

cd /tmp
wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


----------



## ColossusCH (27. Mai 2009)

*Problem bei Update auf 3.0.13*

Ich kriege folgende Meldung bei Upgrade auf 3.0.13

---------------------------------------------------------------------
>> Update
Operating System: Debian Lenny/Sid or compatible
This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.
MySQL root password []:
mysqldump: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) when trying to connect
Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/mysql.lib.php on line 78
Fatal error: Cannot use string offset as an array in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/update.php on line 148

---------------------------------------------------------------------

ich benutze zur Zeit 3.0.12 (jedes Upgrade ohne Probleme)


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2009)

Und Du hast Dein mysql root Passwort in der Zeile "MySQL root password []:" eingegeben?


----------



## rutziste (28. Mai 2009)

Habe gestern geupdatet. ohne probleme. Mysql PW eingegeben und fertig. Hatte aber auch mal des problem mit dem MySql weil ich sonderzeichen im PW verwendet habe. die werden ja von der console ausgeführt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Falcon37 (28. Mai 2009)

Update funktionierte ohne Probs, aber im Titel steht immer noch:
_ISPConfig 3.0.1.2_
und nicht_ ISPConfig 3.0.1.3_


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2009)

Das liegt an der Session. Ausloggen und dann neu wieder einloggen.


----------



## ColossusCH (28. Mai 2009)

*Proble gelöst,*

Alle klar, 
die Installation hist mittendrinn abgebrochen, dadurch bin ich gar nicht zum root-passwort gekommen, beim sechsten mal "ispconfig_update.sh" ist dann alles durchgelaufen,
sorry für den "Sturm im Wasserglas" und herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2009)

Komisch, einen Abbruch des Updates hatte ich noch nicht. Irgend was auf der Shell an Fehlermeldungen oder was im Syslog, das Du dem Problem zuordnen könntest? Wenn es da was am script zu verbessern oder zu beachten gibt dann würde ich die Ursache dafür gerne finden.


----------



## Falcon37 (28. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Das liegt an der Session. Ausloggen und dann neu wieder einloggen.


Dies habe ich beachtet, allerdings steht dort immer noch 3.0.1.2 Habe gerade auch festgestellt das ich ins endlose updaten kann, Version 3.0.1.2 bleibt


----------



## ColossusCH (29. Mai 2009)

*Abbruch Update*

Ich bin zur Zeit beruflich in Spanien, update über Putty und W-Lan, es ist natürlich möglich, dass dies das Problem war, auf jedenfall ist jetzt alles in Ordnung,

Danke und Gruss:
Colossus


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Dies habe ich beachtet, allerdings steht dort immer noch 3.0.1.2 Habe gerade auch festgestellt das ich ins endlose updaten kann, Version 3.0.1.2 bleibt


Wie hast Du das update genau ausgeführt?


----------



## Falcon37 (30. Mai 2009)

bin so vorgegangen:
1) ausm ispconfig panel ausgeloggt
2) eingeben:


```
cd /tmp
wget [URL="http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz"]http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/I...-stable.tar.gz[/URL]
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```
3) mysql paswort eingebeben, wurde als korrekt erkannt
4) allen anschein nach, war das update dann erfolgreich (es kam keine fehlermeldung)

und nach dem das nicht ging dies versucht:

1) ausm ispconfig panel ausgeloggt
2) ispconfig_update.sh eingeben
3) stable gewählt
4) update war allem anschein nach wieder erfolgreich, man sieht aber keine änderungen im panel

system wie immer debian lenny... jedes update ging immer problemlos


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2009)

Hmm, komisch. Soweit alles ok. Und Du bist sicher dass er auch die richtige Version installiert hat und nicht die Vorversion? Wenn Du mit wget eine Datei runter lädst nach /tmp und da ist schon eine Datei gleichen Namens, dann wird sie nicht überschrieben sondern die neue mit einer Zahl im Namen  gespeichert. Wenn Du also nach dem Update die tar.gz datei nie gelöscht hast, dann hast Du in Wirklichkeit immer wieder die 3.0.1.2 installiert. Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /tmp/ISPConfig*


----------



## Falcon37 (30. Mai 2009)

Ah, das habe ich nicht bedacht, thx jetzt läufts 

Aber seit dem Update auf diese Version, ist bei allen geupdaten Servern die Sprache im Panel englisch, dawohl auf deutsch gestellt ist, aber mein Browser sendet als Sprache (http_accept_language) EN - ist das normal?


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Falcon37:


> Ah, das habe ich nicht bedacht, thx jetzt läufts
> 
> Aber seit dem Update auf diese Version, ist bei allen geupdaten Servern die Sprache im Panel englisch, dawohl auf deutsch gestellt ist, aber mein Browser sendet als Sprache (http_accept_language) EN - ist das normal?


Das war ein bug in der 3.0.1.2 wodurch sich nach einem Update die Sprache nicht mehr erkennen ließ und daher die 3.0.1.3 im Zweifelsfall englisch nimmt wenn die ursprüngliche sprache nicht mehr feststellbar war. Du kannst die Sprache in den beiden config.inc.php Dateien wieder von en auf de setzen, sollte bei zukünftigen Updates nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## Laubie (31. Mai 2009)

Bei mir scheint alles gut geklappt zu haben.
Hat zwar irgendwie gleich 2mal geupdatet, aber ok ... war ja auch 3.0.1.1 vorher...

Jetzt ist mir nur grad aufgefallen, dass die Menüs größtenteils auf English sind, das waren sie vorher nicht so...

Hab ich was falsch konfiguriert, oder wie?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2009)

Siehe post #15 dieses threads


----------



## Laubie (1. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Siehe post #15 dieses threads


*g* ok  
Punkt für dich


----------

